# 03 spec v engine problems PLEASE HELP!!



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

well i have more problems now. i was going down the street the other day hit the gas hard to pass someone and i lost all power could not go over 2,200 rps and idles at 2,000 rpms,
my first taught was a bag had got onto my cold air intake filter wasn't that. the car was running super rich and back firing really bad. soo i put my scan tool on it said it was a bad MAF sensor, so i replaced it. worked fine for some time like 45 mins than same shit. replaced MAF sensor again same problem AGAIN. so i let it cool started it up ran fine so i got the idea to tap the crank position sensor car went to hell. so replaced that seems good for now.

ever sense the car started acting up it seems to idle super low like dips to 500 rps for a second wen you first stop, and also when you gun it bogs out at about 5,000 rps. anyone have any ideas whats going on here

sorry for my wording not very good


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

bug2110 said:


> well i have more problems now. i was going down the street the other day hit the gas hard to pass someone and i lost all power could not go over 2,200 rps and idles at 2,000 rpms,
> my first taught was a bag had got onto my cold air intake filter wasn't that. the car was running super rich and back firing really bad. soo i put my scan tool on it said it was a bad MAF sensor, so i replaced it. worked fine for some time like 45 mins than same shit. replaced MAF sensor again same problem AGAIN. so i let it cool started it up ran fine so i got the idea to tap the crank position sensor car went to hell. so replaced that seems good for now.
> 
> ever sense the car started acting up it seems to idle super low like dips to 500 rps for a second wen you first stop, and also when you gun it bogs out at about 5,000 rps. anyone have any ideas whats going on here
> ...


ok heres an update

we replaced the fuel pump and cam sensor that fixed the bogging out at 5,000 RPMs still having these problems though

my mechanic and me have ben trying to fix my car for two days went through 2 MAF sensors from autozone were beginning to think that the MAF sensor needs to be reprogrammed does this sound right to you? its a 2003 nissan sentra se-r spec v 2.5L the car will run perfect for some time then for no reason (when its warmed up) my car starts to die. the car jumps between being too rich and too lean when its messing up

were ordering a new MAF sensor from nissan (nissan oem part) hoping that that will work with out reprogramming


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Classification:
EC03-012

Reference:
NTB03-035

Date:
April 7, 2003

MIL "ON" WITH DTC P01021 P1102 STORED

APPLIED VEHICLE:
2002-2003 Altima (L31)
2002-2003 Sentra (B15)

IF YOU CONFIRM:

An applied vehicle has DTC P0102 / P1102 stored and possibly exhibits,

^ Engine rough running

^ Slight engine speed variation while driving

^ Low engine power


ACTIONS:

^ Remove dust/dirt/debris from inside the air cleaner housing. This may help prevent another incident.

^ Install a new airflow meter. See Parts Information for the part number (P/N).

^ Install a new air filter element. See Parts Information for the part number (P/N).

IMPORTANT : The purpose of "ACTIONS" (above) is to give you a quick idea of the work you will be performing. You MUST closely follow the entire Service Procedure as it contains information that is essential to successfully completing this repair.







PARTS INFORMATION







CLAIMS INFORMATION

SERVICE PROCEDURE

1. Remove the air filter element.

2. Remove the air flow meter assembly.

3. Using a clean shop towel or other method, seal the engine throttle body opening so no dirt or debris can enter the engine intake manifold.

4. Using low-pressure compressed air or a shop vacuum, clean out all dust/dirt/debris from inside both halves of the air filter housing.

CAUTION :Make sure all dust/dirt/debris is removed from the air filter housing in order to prevent a repeat incident.

5. Install the new airflow meter element. Refer to the Parts Information table for the new airflow meter assembly part number.

6. Install a new Genuine Nissan replacement air filter element into the filter housing cover. then install this assembly in the air filter housing.

IMPORTANT :

^ A new Genuine Nissan air filter element must be used for all warranty claims and any other claim for which Nissan pays.

^ A new Genuine Nissan air filter element is designed to be compatible with the Nissan air flow meter and has proven to provide adequate dust protection to help prevent these incidents.

^ It is strongly recommended that incident customers continue using Genuine Nissan air filters for assured protection when replacing according to the routine maintenance schedule.

^ See Parts Information for the appropriate air filter part number (P/N). 

Sentra Air filter: 16549-0Z000
Sentra 2.5L MAS: 22680-8J000


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Another suggestion would be to perform an idle air relearn, but that would require a CONSULT II scantool.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

as smj999smj stated, 99% of the time you have to perform a idle re-learn.
when your maf is starting to go out, the ecu will make adjustments to compensate, when it its too far out, the ecu can not compensate and you end up with a engine running like s*&t... so when the new part is installed you have to let the ecu know its new perimeters....


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks all it turned out that the MAF needs to be a nissan oem part not from autozone set me back 380$ new. i also had the fuel pump replaced car runs perfect now. the only thing is at idel the car has a small missfire seems to only do that when its hot out. im thinkin thats from my short ram intake. ill be gettin a cold air intake sometime soon know any good brands that also wont hurt my pocket? thanks again all:fluffy:


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

-You don't need a CONSULT II to do an idle air volume relearn. The process has been posted numerous times. I, myself, have done it a couple times w/o a CONSULT II. 
-Doubtful that your small misfire is from your short ram intake. I have one and live in FL where it gets plenty hot. Never have any issues with misfiring.


----------



## bug2110 (Jun 17, 2010)

car is runing perfect now found out that the small missfire was due to a loose oil cap replaced it. thanks please look at my new post


----------

